# Turtle I.D.



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know what kind of turtle this is? Closest thing I could find in a search says it's a Missouri River Cooter. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Myrtle1_zps0efd1ceb.jpg


I couldn't help but give it a name, and Cleo was reading the shell after I dubbed the turtle, "Myrtle". 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/CleoandMyrtle_zpsfcca9983.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Myrtle4_zps0f2d88f8.jpg

Here they are starting to get used to each other.

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Myrtle2_zps6f69380b.jpg


And now they've bonded to the point Cleo feels responsible for it's safety. Myrtle is asking how we are as pet owners and Cleo suggested Myrtle go hang out at the nearest stock tank. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Myrtle3_zps9b58dcf0.jpg

My sister chewed me out for branding it. She said "That poor little girl, that's cruel Kevin." My repsonse: "Yes probably crueler than you think since I have no idea how to tell the sex. Myrtle might very well be a Mike."


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 5, 2013)

It's hard to tell without seeing the head Kevin, but the shell and the nose look like a red-eared slider. I could be wrong on this one, but that's what it looks like to me.
My daughter has 2 of them as pets. See if it have an orange or red dot where its "ears" would be.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2013)

It's long gone Ken, but I think I can find the picture online that made me thing cooter. I'll look at red eared slider too.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ha....you could have named it cooter. As in Cooter from Dukes of Hazzard. ;)


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2013)

"Myrtle might very well be a Mike." WHAT!!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2: Can't be a mike he is one helluva lot greyer!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2013)

Ken it was definitely a Scooter. In my search I came across a blog about White Rock Lake in Dallas that I used to go to often to ride my bike back in the late 70s when I lived in Dallas. Oddly enough this blog has images of both a Cooter and a Slider. Myrtle was definitely a Cooter check it out. A Cooter is shown first but scroll down a ways to see the Slider.


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 5, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Ken it was definitely a Scooter. In my search I came across a blog about White Rock Lake in Dallas that I used to go to often to ride my bike back in the late 70s when I lived in Dallas. Oddly enough this blog has images of both a Cooter and a Slider. Myrtle was definitely a Cooter check it out. A Cooter is shown first but scroll down a ways to see the Slider.



Mystery solved. But you can see why I thought the shell pattern resembled a red eared slider


----------

